# AAPC of Kansas City - OB/Gyn Seminar



## amjordan (Aug 2, 2007)

The AAPC of Kansas City, MO, is having an OB/Gyn seminar on Friday, September 7th from 8:00 - 5:00.  Many of you may know the speaker Melanie Witt, RN, CPC-OGS, MA and it has been approved by the AAPC for 8 CEU's.  Here is the link for the flyer http://www.aapckc.com/documents/OBGyn_Seminar_Mailer.pdf    If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.


----------

